# Test P Tren a Homebrew



## ToxicShark (Dec 16, 2018)

hi guys! So im new here but not new to AAS or homebrewing.

I have here test p @ 80mg and Tren A @ 100mg

i made 150 ml but just added almost 50ml of EO to it. I was going to put in over but i need to clean it right now so in Mean time im using a brand new hot plate i bought.

I made it wth Grape Seed Oil and about 2% BA and around 15% BB 

The first vial i have been using has been extremly painful! Thats why i just added the EO to it. 

idk if i can use source names but i feel the raws i bought are of lower quality. LMC..

I look forwars to talk about homebrewing and maybe find a better raw source! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ToxicShark (Dec 16, 2018)

turned dark red?

after heating the mixture with EO qdded to it, it is now a dark red color. Has this happened to anyone before?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

